# So... did you get your blow-job on Steak And Blow-Job Day?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Take the poll!


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I actually didn't know there was an actual day.

Is it like Movember? Or Vajanuary?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It is March 14, one month after Valentine's day.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Neither for me, wifey is sick. But then again, I got one on Valentine's day, several more since and one a few days ago.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Steak: check.
Blow job: check.
Pie: check (for pi day).
More wild sex: check.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband got a blow-job yesterday, I had no idea that it was Steak and Blow Job day though lol.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

We were so busy yesterday. I offered a hamburger and a handjob but we had pizza and then I fell asleep. Perhaps tonight I can make up for it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I selected "No but I got a Steak", but really it was "No, but I bought and grilled the steaks".


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

No steak, as it was Pi day and we had chicken pot pie. So one has to wonder does this imply steak first then the BJ or do these activities take place at the same time? 

Would this date be better if on August 14th? I remember when I was an undergrad we would decorate our dorm room (I went to summer school or had a lab internship) on June 25 with Christmas decorations and re-gift with the worst Christmas present received the previous holiday. 

Anyway we usual don't do anything out of the ordinary on Valentine's Day so yesterday was no different 

Unable to cast a vote via tapatalk.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> We were so busy yesterday. I offered a hamburger and a handjob but we had pizza and then I fell asleep. Perhaps tonight I can make up for it.


I smell a new holiday for those who don't give bjs. Hamburger and hand job day haha.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> I smell a new holiday for those who don't give bjs. Hamburger and hand job day haha.



Kind of like Boxing Day, December 26th only this would be March 15th... Whatever happen to the Ides of March?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Does a day late count? A good one this morning. Wife is feeling a bit better.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope.

Got it on the 11th. Wife texted me that she had to have my **** in her mouth. It was the best BJ I've ever had. 

No steak though. But she did make some decent low-carb lasagna concoction.


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

Didn't know there was a day lol


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Steak tonight too.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Steak tonight too.



Grass fed free range beef or that Franken-beef.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah right.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The food network aired a special yesterday, Sunday 15th on the ten best steaks/steakhouses in the US. My H and I were wondering if they were referencing steak and BJ day.

Next month, 4-14= cake and cunnilingus day. Get those razors sharpened ladies? Precautionary note...sugar in the vag...bad idea.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> The food network aired a special yesterday, Sunday 15th on the ten best steaks/steakhouses in the US. My H and I were wondering if they were referencing steak and BJ day.
> 
> Next month, 4-14= cake and cunnilingus day. Get those razors sharpened ladies? Precautionary note...sugar in the vag...bad idea.


:smthumbup: I'm in


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Personal said:


> No! I didn't get either on the 14th.
> 
> That said, I got 2 blow-jobs to completion on the 12th and 13th and got sex with no blow-job on the 15th.
> 
> Since I'm not a steak guy I'm not complaining I didn't get some.


I'm concerned for forum posters like Personal. I would be worried if I were to be getting my decade's worth allocation of BJs in a single week.......

I mean once every five years is the norm, right?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

MarriedTex said:


> I'm concerned for forum posters like Personal. I would be worried if I were to be getting my decade's worth allocation of BJs in a single week.......
> 
> I mean once every five years is the norm, right?


He'll be fine.

Like many things, this probably follows the 80/20 rule. 20% of men get 80% of the BJs.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

The 14th was my B-Day....So generally had a great time. 

Did I get a BJ? Of course I did. I get those pretty much everyday...

But my morning wake up was WOW off the hook...Had to make sure my Balls hadn't expolded


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Does it count if I got stabbed 23 times on the ides of March?

OK for the post Valentines pay back day. The weekend went well with more sex and togetherness than usual and we opted for the Salmon. Also got the grill fired up for the first time this year, possibly the last time before recycling. New grill is in a box in the basement.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I was given a huge piece of smoked salmon on Friday night. Sunday I ground it up, sauteed it with some spices, onion and garlic, and made stuffed peppers for my SO, who was busy studying all day for her mid-term exams. mmmm mmmm good.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> Grass fed free range beef or that Franken-beef.


We raise our own.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Personal said:


> Actually that's pretty normal, like lots of people I get oral sex almost all of the time whenever we have sex.
> 
> I'm not getting any tonight, which is fine because my wife and I don't feel like it. That said, it's highly likely I'll be having sex tomorrow, so a blow-job as usual will probably be a part of the fun.


I'm pretty sure he was laughing at the idea that he'd get a BJ and steak on any day of the week, not as a reaction to your post.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Personal said:


> I hope not! Seriously I wish you had a lot more.


It's not quite five years, but the interim is measured in years, - not months or days. 

I shouldn't really complain. She didn't do it much when dating. So, I knew what I was getting into. And many other elements of marriage are strong - especially as I have fixed my NG tendencies in recent years. 

So, it's not a deal-breaker situation. But I've made it perfectly clear over the years, though, how much I like them and would prefer to have it happen more often. But there's no equal measure consequence I can apply. I love to give but she's not a fan of receiving either. So, she'd be just as happy if I never do it (I go down there about once a month, just to keep oral "in the conversation." ) 

Only thing I can say to the ladies who prefer not to engage in this is that your spouse may have stopped nagging you about BJs, but that doesn't mean he doesn't think about them. While it's not something -for me - that's worth busting up the family over (particularly in the context of an otherwise healthy sexlife), it does foster resentment on my part that would not be there otherwise.


----------



## jetzon (Mar 16, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> Steak tonight too.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

7 votes for I haven't seen one since we were married!!!!!!!


----------



## easysolution (Mar 5, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> 7 votes for I haven't seen one since we were married!!!!!!!


That's kinda sad, isn't it? Well, I've never heard of this holiday, 3/14 is usually just pi-day


----------



## HiLibido (Dec 10, 2013)

No steak for 3 years now. (went vegan in 2012, so I don't care about steak any more)
No BJs for 8 years now. (She gets lock jaw. So she says...)
No sex at all for 2 weeks as of 3/14 (now more than 3 weeks, in spite of several promises to "take care of" me.)

Hummph. Do I sound bitter? I think I'm bitter...


----------



## KingofIstatements (Jul 30, 2011)

MarriedTex said:


> It's not quite five years, but the interim is measured in years, - not months or days.
> ...
> So, it's not a deal-breaker situation. But I've made it perfectly clear over the years, though, how much I like them and would prefer to have it happen more often. But there's no equal measure consequence I can apply.
> 
> Only thing I can say to the ladies who prefer not to engage in this is that your spouse may have stopped nagging you about BJs, but that doesn't mean he doesn't think about them. While it's not something -for me - that's worth busting up the family over ... it does foster resentment on my part that would not be there otherwise.


Very well stated, sums up exactly my thoughts seeing this thread. I'd jokingly reminded my W last month about the upcoming S&BJ Holiday, pretty sure I'd told her about it in previous years. Predictable scoffing ensued, with a side of lamentations about how V-Day is about both partners anyways silly, so...

The last time I requested one was sometime around late February/ very early March last year. Was earth-shatteringly awesome like always, but I realized afterwards how disgusted I felt having to beg after another extended lapse, especially since many guys I've known don't need to ask. So I resolved I wouldn't beg again, let the chips fall... 

When I realized the anniversary of this decision was at hand this year, the time-quantification brings a certain understanding and clarity, along with a quiet yet vigorous rage that grows harder to contain and deal with. After all, before marriage she'd proudly proclaimed she "Loves! (or loved) sucking D."

She's a Stay-At-Home Martyr, relies on me for almost everything. So every day for the past 365 +ish the entirety of my days have wrapped around meeting her needs and desires while juggling two jobs. And yet it would seem there hasn't been one single 15 minute window where she's thought- 'Well, he took the kids all weekend so I can rest and get some things done. Maybe he'd like...'


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

HiLibido said:


> No steak for 3 years now. (went vegan in 2012, so I don't care about steak any more)
> No BJs for 8 years now. (She gets lock jaw. So she says...)
> No sex at all for 2 weeks as of 3/14 (now more than 3 weeks, in spite of several promises to "take care of" me.)
> 
> Hummph. Do I sound bitter? I think I'm bitter...


If I had your sex life, no way in hell would I be vegan. I'd be eating steak most days, with a fine single malt and Cuban cigar. Why deprive yourself? For a longer life? Whatever for?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Put the steak, single malt and cuban in a blender and make a smoothie.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Steak and a blow job? Ha!!

I had some jerk chicken....and then jerked the chicken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HiLibido (Dec 10, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If I had your sex life, no way in hell would I be vegan. I'd be eating steak most days, with a fine single malt and Cuban cigar. Why deprive yourself? For a longer life? Whatever for?


You funny!

I've eaten enough steak in my life, thank you very much, I don't feel deprived at all. (Just thinking about where it came from makes me gag, TBH.)

Single malt and just about anything like bourbon or whiskey also make me gag. Again, not feeling deprived. Love me some good hand-crafted beer, tho!

Cigars are disgustingly stinky and expensive; why not just burn ten spots? You're not inhaling anyway, right?

Yes, you see, I plan to outlive my stressed out, overweight, chocoholic, meat-eating 40-something wife, and then I'll find a couple of 20-something vegan babes to cuddle, cook and smoke weed with.

And life will be beautiful once again...


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

KingofIstatements said:


> Very well stated, sums up exactly my thoughts seeing this thread. I'd jokingly reminded my W last month about the upcoming S&BJ Holiday, pretty sure I'd told her about it in previous years. Predictable scoffing ensued, with a side of lamentations about how V-Day is about both partners anyways silly, so...
> 
> The last time I requested one was sometime around late February/ very early March last year. Was earth-shatteringly awesome like always, but I realized afterwards how disgusted I felt having to beg after another extended lapse, especially since many guys I've known don't need to ask. So I resolved I wouldn't beg again, let the chips fall...
> 
> ...


I agree with everything here. I asked so many times in years past, only to be put-off, rejected. I just finally gave up. More as a self-defense mechanism than anything. Just so depressing to to think she's not willing to put in the effort - even if just once in awhile - for something that would bring me so much pleasure. As a guy, it makes you feel like a chump for providing for your family and trying to do everything right on the homefront. 

Let me put it this way, I've spent literally hundreds of hours sitting through operas, ballets and symphonies on date nights that overwhelmingly skew to her interests and tastes. I maintain a positive attitude and am engaged in the evening and its activities. How dare I think she might be willing to spend 10 minutes a month doing something that greatly contributed to my happiness? It strikes me as selfishness on her part. It really gets me to wondering whether she cares about me or not. 

My wife is a smart woman. I sincerely doubt she has forgotten my preferences in regards to BJs. Last time we talked on this - years ago - her excuse was that she felt self-conscience doing it while kids were in the house. (Total BS excuse: we both work from home and typically engage when everyone is at school.) Nevertheless, if I have to guilt her into doing it, it's just not worth it. Ideally, this is something that is given by her out of love for me and concern for my happiness. At the end of day, it's not something to end the relationship over. Ladies be warned, though, even if left unspoken-it remains a source of discontent.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Methuselah said:


> Take the poll!


I wish she would.

I can count on one hand without using my thumb how many I have had since we got married 14 years ago. Bet you can probably guess which way I voted.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

MarriedTex said:


> I agree with everything here. I asked so many times in years past, only to be put-off, rejected. I just finally gave up. More as a self-defense mechanism than anything. Just so depressing to to think she's not willing to put in the effort - even if just once in awhile - for something that would bring me so much pleasure. As a guy, it makes you feel like a chump for providing for your family and trying to do everything right on the homefront.
> 
> Let me put it this way, I've spent literally hundreds of hours sitting through operas, ballets and symphonies on date nights that overwhelmingly skew to her interests and tastes. I maintain a positive attitude and am engaged in the evening and its activities. How dare I think she might be willing to spend 10 minutes a month doing something that greatly contributed to my happiness? It strikes me as selfishness on her part. It really gets me to wondering whether she cares about me or not.
> 
> My wife is a smart woman. I sincerely doubt she has forgotten my preferences in regards to BJs. Last time we talked on this - years ago - her excuse was that she felt self-conscience doing it while kids were in the house. (Total BS excuse: we both work from home and typically engage when everyone is at school.) Nevertheless, if I have to guilt her into doing it, it's just not worth it. Ideally, this is something that is given by her out of love for me and concern for my happiness. At the end of day, it's not something to end the relationship over. Ladies be warned, though, even if left unspoken-it remains a source of discontent.


I got fed up with my wife a while back too. I finally told her not to worry about it. I said I would never ask her for it again, or anal. I said I am not interested in pressuring her for stuff she doesn't like, and doesn't want. She said "but I am interested in trying it for you (after 14 years...uh huh)". I said no way, if that was the case I wouldn't have to basically beg for something you know I love. Don't bother, I won't ask again. And, I won't.

Funny thing is, before we were married, she said she loved to suck ****. Weird how that worked out, huh.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

My wife seems more than ready to give a BJ rather than PIV more times than not ....... she says she's too tired and not turned on enough to engage in PIV so she's more than willing to give me head.

Funny but she's always been very " oral " and when she's going down on me she enjoys doing so much that she often does become aroused and we end up with PIV anyways 

She lost her virginity in her 20's in her Senior year of college but she's always taken care of her " man " or date by giving head thus I'd hate to try to count how many BJs given despite losing her virginity so late ?? Oh well !?


----------

